# From a hobby to business?



## MoeAli (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello guys,

So I've been designing my own t shirts for the past year and I always get compliments about them. I basically order plain white tee's from a wholesale and then I do everything by myself. 

I was wondering if I wanted to start my own line, have my designs manufactured, how do I start? Let's say I want to manufacture the t shirt I'm wearing, but have it with my own line name on the labels, do I contact a company and ship them my tee? what is the process? 

Thanks in advance,
Moe.


----------



## soCALkid (Aug 16, 2011)

You can contact a company that does it all (they would need to screen print and sew). Or you'd have to contact a screen printer, and a sewer. On top of getting your own labels made. IMO, start off with your own design on a name brand (Hanes, Fruit Of The Loom, Gildan etc.) Then once you make enough money, make your own labels. Next, find out how many designs you want made (be realistic) too many people start off with WAY too many designs. Start off with a few, 5-10 is realistic. What I did was made 7 designs, 2 of each size, all in black shirts. I wrote down every comment a customer had for me (some of them asked for white shirts, some of them asked for bigger sizes). Go from there, it's pretty easy once you get the ball rolling. Message me if you have any questions, I'll do my best to help you out. Good Luck!!


----------



## gruntstyle (Aug 11, 2009)

thats really good advice and I completely agree. A simple way to brand and tag your own shirts is with a hat heat press. Make your own labels and stmp your apparel, it'll look professional and stand out.


----------

